# Dave Crosland on PCT



## ToolSteel (Aug 21, 2015)

Some of you may be aware of Dave (aka "UC- the FREAK). Regardless of what you think of his build, he's quite a humble guy with tons of experience. I thought this little vid he did was worth sharing.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Aug 21, 2015)

I've personally never heard of the guy, but definitely enjoyed the video.  Good post.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 22, 2015)

Old school thinking was also to use HCG during PCT. Good to see this being advocated once more.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 22, 2015)

HCG is prime shit for PCT


And for B&C to keep gains, I don't think people think they are above their "genetic potential" (which is an arbitrary/hypothetical term), but rather that they are going to lose their gains during PCT while they are below their natural testosterone production... at least that's what I was always scared of


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 24, 2015)

I think that is part of what he was saying also; and why he went onto say people don't often run a strong enough pct. 
100/100/100/100/50 is a hell of a dose of clomid compared to what most guys run. Not to mention a whole 5kiu bottle of hcg every couple days.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 24, 2015)

I feel like I always pay more attention to people with British accents. They just sound so smart.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 24, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I feel like I always pay more attention to people with British accents. They just sound so smart.


Except nble... he's fackin ritahded kid...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Except nble... he's fackin ritahded kid...



That's why I always read Noble's posts with an Australian Accent in my head...

"Fosters - Australian for Noble."

Mate


----------

